# NEWS: What's up, Doc? Rabbits can be great, eco-friendly pets



## Pipp

http://www.mercurynews.com/peninsula/ci_14441155?nclick_check=1

*What's up, Doc? Rabbits can be great, eco-friendly pets*

_By Lindsay Reynolds_
Daily News Columnist

Posted:02/20/2010 05:05:59 PM PSTUpdated:02/20/2010 05:06:01 PM PST

Rabbits have been praised for being ideal eco-pets. They will gladly eat green kitchen trimmings, and their waste can be used to create rich compost for the garden. Their specialized diets even have a positive effect on some owners. "My life style has gotten much healthier since I started living with rabbits," reports Jennifer Lee, volunteer for Peninsula Humane Society & SPCA. "Since I spend more time in the vegetable section of the supermarket, I buy more vegetables and fruits for myself. Sometimes, when the rabbits are eating their salad, I sit down on the floor and eat my own salad with them."

Besides being "green," rabbits make wonderful house pets for several reasons. They can adjust to apartment living. They can be trained to use a litterbox. Most importantly, they can provide several years of companionship.
"I love having house rabbits in my home," Lee exclaims. "They keep me company as well, and crack me up when I need a good laugh. I love watching them kick up their heels and zoom around my place, chase each other and then end up under the bed snuggling up with each other."

These sensitive creatures aren't for everyone, though. Contrary to popular belief, rabbits are not low-maintenance. They require exercise, mental stimulation, socialization and veterinary care just like a dog or cat. Rabbits kept in hutches outdoors become depressed from isolation and have an average lifespan of about one year. Indoor rabbits that live as members of the family can live 8 to 10 years. 

Also, most rabbits are not a good match for small children, and should be given as Easter presents only with much forethought. Rabbits are extremely delicate and feel insecure when they are held and restrained, which most children do not understand. Rabbits get easily stressed by the natural exuberance and noise of a child. Families who want to adopt a rabbit should be ready for several years of commitment, with the parents acting as the primary caregiver.

February is Adopt-A-Rescued-Rabbit Month and Peninsula Humane Society/SPCA has more than a dozen rabbits available for adoption. Visithttp://www.PHS-SPCA.orgor call 650-340-7022 for information.


----------

